# Just Wondering



## McBlairRson (29 Dec 2011)

What is the difference between RMC in St.Jean and RMC is Kingston? Besides one is in Quebec and other is in Ontario. Perhaps, different level? thanks for the answers!  ;D


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (29 Dec 2011)

CEGEP (CMR) and university (RMC).


----------

